# Ziggy Igy



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, more pics! He's just to cute...! The camera can't stay away from him..




























Singing and chattering to himself!









My two favorites of him...



































A little fluff ball!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, i love his little fluffy cheeks in the second last photo.  I tend not to take many photos of Bailee now because he's the one who'll just still and pose. I figure i have tons of photos of him and need to go sneaking up on the others for the more challenging photos.


----------



## Talsrose (Oct 15, 2007)

wow how cute thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I tend not to take many photos of Bailee now because he's the one who'll just still and pose. .


Oh- I had to take a ton of him and barely got some where he's acctually facing the camera..!

And thank you!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great pic's Aly the mirror shot of him is to cute


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

He's such a cutie!! I love him chubby cheeks hehe!!


----------

